# Seat belt on the fritz...



## Ngan Sik Lung (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering if anyone knows what's going on... my passenger side seat belt won't go back anymore (it's stuck in the forward position, as if you opened the door and were exiting). The seat belt light on the dash is always on all the time now too, and the driver side belt stutters to the forward position when I exit and sometimes won't even go, yet it pulls back just fine...

So, I was wondering if anyone knows what going on...are my seat belt motors going bad or something?

Not sure if the info is vital, but it's a '93 SE hatch.

Thanks.


----------



## Ngan Sik Lung (Jul 23, 2006)

Bump.

Bump.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

Ngan Sik Lung said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knows what's going on... my passenger side seat belt won't go back anymore (it's stuck in the forward position, as if you opened the door and were exiting). The seat belt light on the dash is always on all the time now too, and the driver side belt stutters to the forward position when I exit and sometimes won't even go, yet it pulls back just fine...
> 
> ...


The same thing is happening to me. I disconnected them but reconnected the last time that I autocrossed. The passenger started acting up that day. I'm gonna check and see if I plugged it in all the way on the passenger side or if the plug has slid out. Maybe it's an easy fix.


----------



## Ngan Sik Lung (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the information, and let me know what you find out. I hope it is an easy fix too haha.


----------

